# Hey guys, New user. Ramps/Morels



## RyanHuntsEverything

Elm bark? 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Whopper 24

Ash


----------



## Woodbutcher-1

RyanHuntsEverything said:


> Can anyone tell me if this is “garlic mustard” I been hearing a lot about?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Just smell your fingers after crushing/rubbing some leafs between your thump and fore
finger.


----------



## Petronius

Woodbutcher-1 said:


> Just smell your fingers after crushing/rubbing some leafs between your thump and fore
> finger.


I wouldn't fall for that old trick, "Hey, smell my finger".


----------



## Petronius

Earthy Delights in Okemos is selling fresh ramps for $15.50 a pound.


----------



## Petronius

I picked about five pounds of ramps Tuesday and today. I might go out tomorrow or Saturday for a few more. The leaves are going to turn yellow soon. I gave about half to my neighbors with a catering business.


----------



## Urriah

Please make sure and harvest ramps sustainably. Leave the bulbs and just take one leaf from each plant; it's really easy to depopulate them.


----------



## Petronius

The ones I took were from clumps up to 10 inches in diameter. Three out of a dozen bulbs won't hurt them. There was plenty of groups to take from.
Many of the articles that say to cut the top of the bulb and leave the roots are written about areas that have few ramps.


----------



## jeffm

What your doing petronius actually helps them spread. I read a article somewhere on a study on the growth of them and the slow growth and the problematic way they disperse and drop seeds and such..I'm not sure if this was a scientific study or a ramp/leak farmer on his own property that was having success with this method to ensure lasting harvest. 








https://homeguides.sfgate.com/transplant-allium-tricoccum-90144.html


----------



## Petronius

jeffm said:


> What your doing petronius actually helps them spread. I read a article somewhere on a study on the growth of them and the slow growth and the problematic way they disperse and drop seeds and such..I'm not sure if this was a scientific study or a ramp/leak farmer on his own property that was having success with this method to ensure lasting harvest.
> View attachment 532913
> 
> https://homeguides.sfgate.com/transplant-allium-tricoccum-90144.html


I read something like that before that when growing ramps, they need to be thinned out so you harvest a few larger ones from each clump and leave the rest.


----------



## ReallyBigFish

Good info petro and jeffm. thankfully we have a ton on our property up north. Found another huge clump this year.


----------



## Matt V

Has anyone tried transplanting ramps?


----------



## Urriah

Interesting information, thanks guys. Most of the areas I harvest ramps are small patches close to a lot of people, so we err on the side of caution. If you've got an abundance, you have my jealousy.


----------



## ReallyBigFish

Matt V said:


> Has anyone tried transplanting ramps?


Easily transplanted. got some at our old house and just transplanted some to our new house.


----------



## Team Camo

Took a ride in my woods for some more wood. Ran across these lots of em. Ramps? Had been reading this thread for awhile and happened to run across them. Definitely smell oniony..


----------



## jeffm

Team Camo said:


> Took a ride in my woods for some more wood. Ran across these lots of em. Ramps? Had been reading this thread for awhile and happened to run across them. Definitely smell oniony..
> View attachment 533515
> View attachment 533517


It looks as these are a more rare form of wild leak/ramp (Allium burdicki) narrow leaf leak.. imo.
I have not ran across this type yet. Cool find!

https://www.illinoiswildflowers.info/woodland/plants/nl_wildleek.html


----------



## jeffm

jeffm said:


> It looks as these are a more rare form of wild leak/ramp (Allium burdicki) narrow leaf leak.. imo.
> I have not ran across this type yet. Cool find!
> 
> https://www.illinoiswildflowers.info/woodland/plants/nl_wildleek.html


----------



## Team Camo

jeffm said:


> It looks as these are a more rare form of wild leak/ramp (Allium burdicki) narrow leaf leak.. imo.
> I have not ran across this type yet. Cool find!
> 
> https://www.illinoiswildflowers.info/woodland/plants/nl_wildleek.html


Yeah these bulbs look smaller than some of the other pics on here. Didn't look like they have been up long. Bulbs get bigger as they grow? I didn't pull but those few. May run back out and pull some more to see if there are some with bigger bulbs. These sure do have a smell to them...


----------



## Team Camo

Better pic cleaned off. Each one has 2 leaves.


----------



## DanSS26

jeffm said:


> It looks as these are a more rare form of wild leak/ramp (Allium burdicki) narrow leaf leak.. imo.
> I have not ran across this type yet. Cool find!
> 
> https://www.illinoiswildflowers.info/woodland/plants/nl_wildleek.html


That's the kind I in Oakland County. Not a lot, so I only pick a little each year.


----------



## jeffm

DanSS26 said:


> That's the kind I in Oakland County. Not a lot, so I only pick a little each year.


Cool..I would like to run across this type, someday maybe.


----------



## DanSS26

As I have said before, the soil has more clay in this area. That may have something to do with it.


----------



## jeffm

Decent article on Michigan Leaks/Ramps
https://www.fs.usda.gov/detail/hiawatha/news-events/?cid=FSEPRD738422


----------

